# 2007 Line?



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

At long last, I went in to my LBS to order a San Jose this week. As it turned out, the size I needed (58cm) needed to be ordered from the factory. The owner phone it in and said that it would be 2007 frame. I haven't seen these anywhere. Can anyone point me to information about the 2007 models? I'm presuming not much has changed, but just in case...

Thanks

p.s. I've seen the 2007 Reparto Corse line (sweet!), but I'm looking for info specifically about the San Jose


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know about the 07 line, but congrats on your San Jose! I have one and LOVE it. So much so that I got rid of my carbon roubaix to put some money back in my (family's) pocket. Do you know what color it is?? I had heard celeste for 2007, but I would be more inclined to think of the _.U.S.S. line's colors. Post it ASAP!


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

They were expecting to receive it tomorrow, so I'm hoping it's all ready to go by Friday. I'll post a shot of it as soon as I can.

The color, according to the owner of my shop, is the same as the 2006 (Washed Up Blue).


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

They were expecting to receive it tomorrow, so I'm hoping it's all ready to go by Friday. I'll post a shot of it as soon as I can.

The color, according to the owner of the shop, is the same as the 2006 (Washed Up Blue).


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

So it didn't change, huh? The washed up blue looks great, not celeste great, but very nice, and I really dig the classic championship pinstripes. Make sure to have them re-check the wheels before you leave the shop. My shop did it automatically, and they made the comment themselves. Just FYI. Now to find a leopard skin outfit to match the saddle......:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Spoke to the bike shop earlier this afternoon and the bike has arrived. Unfortunately it was too late in the day for them to get to it, so I'm going to pick it up tomorrow afternoon. I switched out the drop bars for some bullhorns and had them wrap them with white wrap. I'm finding it hard to concentrate on work!

I'll take some snaps of it tomorrow night and post them.

p.s. When you say have them re-check the wheels, what do you mean exactly?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I hear ya'. Today has not been a good day for work.

What I meant by checking the wheels was, more specifically, spoke tension. Some people with San Joses have reported less than adequate spoke tension. 

I'll post mine tonight.

Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotcha. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

If you can believe it, the shop was out of the tape I wanted on the handlebars, so I can't pick it up until tomorrow.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*After the past week...*

I believe almost anything. Anyways, here's mine!


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

I finally got it! There was more drama involving an escaped dog, a line around the block, etc. when I got there, but I did finally ride out on it.

I'll try to find some time to take some shots of it. There appears to be no difference between the 2006 and this (alleged) 2007.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's a few shots...


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations!
I want one of those. I like the bull horns. For $25 you could clean it up a bit with these. Just a thought.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Cogito said:


> Congratulations!
> I want one of those. I like the bull horns. For $25 you could clean it up a bit with these. Just a thought.


Yeah, the mechanic suggested those as I was taking the bike from him. I have a few other upgrades in mind, like clipless pedals, so I may do that as well.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I have been looking at the San Jose as well. I thought about some ss cross racing this fall. Have you weighed the bike yet? If so, what does it weigh in at? Also, are most owners using these as city bikes or cyclocross bikes? They look great. Thanks


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

black cross said:


> I have been looking at the San Jose as well. I thought about some ss cross racing this fall. Have you weighed the bike yet? If so, what does it weigh in at? Also, are most owners using these as city bikes or cyclocross bikes? They look great. Thanks


I did the old stand-on-the-scale test and it came in at just under 22 pounds, but I really can't tell you definitively. I am using it as an anything bike--in Phoenix, we have a multitude of dirt trails, streets with no paths, etc. So far, my bike has:

1.) gone for 10-20 mile road ride
2.) gone for some 5 mile trail descents
3.) picked up groceries 9 (on and off)
4.) commuted to ASU and 
5.) pulled a Burley with a 2 year old in it.

The bike is just fun to ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

If you haven't switched to clipless pedals yet, do it...it only took one ride to realized the platforms weren't going to work at all. Found myself riding down a "trail" alongside a creek, lots of ripples, tree roots, baby heads, mud, sand. Kept getting bogged down in the loose/sticky stuff because I couldn't keep my feet on the pedals long enough to keep up my momentum. With only one gear to work with, you can't afford to lose any input from the pedals.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

I noticed that myself. I just ordered some Crank Bros. Smarty pedals.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think it's supposed to be "live" yet, but you can see the complete 2007 Line here

The 2007 San Jose has added another color, dark green:










The 2007 Pista Concept is _hot!_


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Lowecifer said:


> I don't think it's supposed to be "live" yet, but you can see the complete 2007 Line here


Dang, how did you find this page, it has tons of good info on it. Including the "dealer prices" from factory. he, he.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

All I could get to come up was the 06' line from the link.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

They realized their error and took it down


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I guess they are watching us.


----------



## hubcap (May 24, 2005)

I picked up a San Jose today in the dark green. I originally wanted the blue, but the shop that ordered it could only get the green in any reasonable time. I don't think I will miss the blue at all. The green with the white bianchi decal and stripes is very classy looking. I will try to post some pics in the next day or so.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I think they're on to us...I clicked on that link and it took me to the '06 home page. Looks like we'll just have to wait. 

The green's not bad, but I prefer my blue San Jose.


----------



## Dynamo (Jul 10, 2006)

This isn't fair.... the US Bianchis seem mostly equiped with campy straight from the factory. Here in the UK, the only choice is Shimano Ultegra, certainly the case with the 1885.

Don't the 07 bikes come out early September?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

what are the upgrades for the 07 San Jose?


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> what are the upgrades for the 07 San Jose?


I didn't look at the specs too closely, but from the photo, the only upgrade that is visible is the wheelset. To be honest with you though, I can't tell what rims those are, so maybe it isn't much of an upgrade.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

rims are different (higher? profile silver ones vs. black), also front hub looks like a high flange jobber


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like they've got it up officially now:

http://www.bianchiusa.com/07_bicycles.html


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

They've got a new single speed cross:

https://www.bianchiusa.com/07_roger.html


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

D'oh!!!


----------



## danka24 (Jul 21, 2006)

Did you notice what the crankset is on the Pista Concept? Sram Track. Did not know that Sram was making a track crankset.


----------

